# Rustic duck or goose w/gravy



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok Crawfish, these next two are for you bub. 
ENJOY!!!!!!

1 duck/goose (wild or tame)
2 packages of jimmy dean maple sausage
1 package dried cranberries
1 package raisins
1 package dried currants
1 package diced black walnuts
1 box corn bread stuffing
2 granny smith apples cored,peeled and sliced
garlic powder
oinon powder
lemon pepper

Trim excess fat and set aside. Take out gizzrd etc and set aside. Saute sausage in large skillet and set aside.Marinate dried fruit in bourbon and drain saving the liquid. Prepare stuffing to package instructions and set aside. Combine sausage, fruit, walnuts to stuffing. Stuff the bird. Sprinkle with the listed spices and cook in a 350 deg oven, 20 mins per pound. 

GRAVY.........

left over fat
liquid from fruit marinade
1 onion chopped
2 packages of wild mushrooms
beef bullion(grains or cubes)
chicken bullion(grains or cubes)
garlic powder
onion powder
lemon pepper
flour

In a large saucepan combine left over fat, gizzards, onion, 1 package of mushrooms into lquid left over from fruit marinade. Add two cubes, or 1 teaspoon of beach bullion. Simmer over low, medium-low heat for approx 1 hour. (or all day if you can). Drain liquid and set aside. Pick meat away from neck and gizzard and dice. Dice second pack of mushrooms. Add meat and mushrooms back to lquid. Add 2 tblsp of flour to 2 1/2 cups of water and add to liquid. Simmer on low until gravy thickens. 

Serve with wild rice.


----------

